# HELP! Permit to Purchase Questionaire



## callendargirl (Apr 4, 2012)

My husband is deployed overseas currently and im living alone. He ordered me pink LC9 from BudsGuns.com. According to our local gun store, i have to file for a permit to purchase with the local sheriffs department. THe local gun store said that i could pick up more than one gun with this permit, and so did the woman at the sheriffs department. Now im reading online that i can only pick up one gun with a permit to purchase...So which is it, can i pick up both of my handguns with this permit or just one? Secondly, they said that i had to take a pistol questionaire in order to get the permit to purchase. I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT PISTOLS. I know, its pretty stupid that i dont know anything about one, yet im getting two handguns. I planned on taking my CCW class as soon as my husband returned home from his deployment and i had no intentions of using these guns until after i completed that class. I wanted to have my guns before i went into the class, its getting harder to find pink handguns. Anyways, last question is...WHAT QUESTIONS are going to be on this permit to purchase questionaire and what do i need to know? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

What state you in? sounds like NY,NJ? I would take a trip to your sheriffs dept. as you might have to do fingerprinting for the FBI as well. At least once you get it straight you will know what to expect if you buy any other guns. Good luck.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Laws vary by State, so we need to know where you are.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't know about these strange requirements to purchase a firearm other than a federal background check in which I'm accustomed with, but, I'd be willing to bet this pistol questionaire would concern your background information, address, residency requirements, etc, not the competence or knowledge concerning the firearm itself, but socialist type States such as NY, NJ, MA and CA to name a few I don't know. If you wish knowledge concerning pistols' or the ones you are planning on buying ask away. "Anyways, last question is...WHAT QUESTIONS are going to be on this permit to purchase questionaire and what do i need to know"? I'd contact the local sheriff's office and ask then for a manual or the form itself.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome and thank your husband for his service.

Knowing your location is a must for those that live there so they can tell you the straight deal,I'm tempted to believe your online info is either incorrect or has been updated.Reason being the local Sheriff doesn't want lawsuits for violating civil rights,which would happen if it's a reoccuring problem,and the dealers surely don't want to face any charges and lose their license for illegal activity.I'm not sure how ATF would look on this but the State could burn their butts bad enough.If the gun shops and the Sheriff says it's good,I'd trust it as legal.

I would say the questionaire is roughly a local copy of the form 4473(?) that you fill out for the ATF at purchase.Basically name,address,are you a felon,mentally incompetant,yadayada.

Keep us up to date with what you find out.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Yet another reason for me to be glad that I live in Indiana!


----------

